# المؤتمر السنوى الثالث عشر لتعريب العلوم بالقاهرة



## mhamalwy (18 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدنا دعوتكم للمشاركة وتقديم بحوث فى المؤتمر السنوى الثالث عشر لتعريب العلوم المقرر عقده بإذن الله فى دار الضيافة، جامعة عين شمس، العباسية، القاهرة
بعنوان: الترجمة العلمية وتعريب العلوم
يومى الأربعاء والخميس الرابع والخامس من شهر صفر عام ثمانية وعشرين وأربعمائة وألف هجرية
(الموافقين للواحد والعشرين والثانى والعشرين من شهر فبراير عام سبعة وألفين ميلادية) 

لمزيد من المعلومات رجاء زيارة موقع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
www.taareeb.org
مع خالص التحية والسلام
د. محمد يونس الحملاوى
أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات، كلية الهندسة، جامعة الأزهر
أمين الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
أمين عام المؤتمر السنوى الثالث عشر لتعريب العلوم


----------

